# The AIREK RDA!



## Alex (8/1/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/1/15)

So much great looking RDA's coming out... Decisions decisions


----------



## Yiannaki (8/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So much great looking RDA's coming out... Decisions decisions


Yep. by the time we have a clone of the one, the US has a new one!

This industry is worse than the mobile Industry

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

